# Factory codes



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Do you feel that the particular factory a cigar was rolled in makes a real difference?

I have never really paid attention to the factory codes on anything I have ever smoked. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

It does. The main factory for any given marca is overwhelmingly preferred, but even some provincial factories are better than others. The problem is, it's gotten harder and harder to decipher which is which. Five years ago I could tell you the codes for most of the big factories. But I'm having a tough time even guessing anymore.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

I kinda suspected that it did make a difference or at least many people believe it does. 

I will have to start noting the factory codes in my inventory app and start paying attention to them and see if I notice a difference 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

@Jrfoxx2 Codes mean nothing in the traditional sense.
Any long time Cuban Cigar aficionado will tell you this.
They are randomly generated.
The same codes does not equate to the same product.
Follow the threads i have an example for you right here.
There are several others from purchases that have been posted here.
Two boxes of shorts about a year ago if memory serves me correctly.
Look at the sizes color box codes etc.
Codes identical two totally different cigars.
Even taste wise the lighter wrappers awesome.
There was a box of H Upmann half coronas and a few others i can't remember now that also .
Had identical codes years etc and were totally different experiences.
So what's the use of codes. Things that make you go Hmmmmmmm!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

From my experience. When it’s afresh cigar Tony’s answer is correct box codes are mostly just numbers. When it comes to aged ones box codes do matter as people tend to notice that certain box codes are smoking better, have more consistency among the cigars The problem is then you have to look mostly to the secondary markets to find a particular box code as most retailers would already be sold out of that inventory. 

Just as a side note. I saw that you liked an aged stick that you smoked recently. I also noticed that you buy a few at a time vs a box. 2019 and 2020 have been really good years for Cubans. So my advice is if the budget allows buy some singles of your favorites and put them to age for a few years ( what you will buy now will probably be 19 or 20 releases) you will be rewarded when you smoke them later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @Jrfoxx2 Codes mean nothing in the traditional sense.
> 
> Any long time Cuban Cigar aficionado will tell you this.
> 
> ...


Yeah, did some Googling and read that now the codes can change every month according to thecubancigarwebsite.com, which is a reputable source for cc information as far as I know.

Seems many people still seek out specific codes and believe certain codes for certain cigars are better than others.

Kinda confusing on what to believe

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

CgarDann said:


> From my experience. When it's afresh cigar Tony's answer is correct box codes are mostly just numbers. When it comes to aged ones box codes do matter as people tend to notice that certain box codes are smoking better, have more consistency among the cigars The problem is then you have to look mostly to the secondary markets to find a particular box code as most retailers would already be sold out of that inventory.
> 
> Just as a side note. I saw that you liked an aged stick that you smoked recently. I also noticed that you buy a few at a time vs a box. 2019 and 2020 have been really good years for Cubans. So my advice is if the budget allows buy some singles of your favorites and put them to age for a few years ( what you will buy now will probably be 19 or 20 releases) you will be rewarded when you smoke them later
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I buy only multiple singles or 3,4 and 5 packs exclusively as i like having a lot of variety on hand and most boxes cost my entire monthly Cigar budget or more. 
Everything I have gotten in the last 6 months since I started requesting box dates for my Singles have all been 2019 or 2020.
I have a hard time ageing anything as i smoke 1 cigar a day and can really only afford 30 to 35 cigars in my order each month, so have very little extra stock to age. 
I have managed to get a small surplus thanks to the stimulus checks, so I'm trying to sit on some now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Obviously, box codes note the factory, month, and year. Of course there's going to be variance over the course of any month, or year, or day, or even from bundle to bundle of tobacco supplied to the rollers. And rolling skills will vary from one torcedor to the next. However, the over all level of relative consistency in both is usually better at the main factories... usually. Additionally, they generally get priority in tobacco shipments. That doesn't mean they won't get a bad batch of raw materials sometimes, nor that provincial factories won't get an outstanding batch. But above all it's the skill of the blender that comes through most of the time. It's still a crap shoot. But the right code can certainly improve your odds.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CgarDann said:


> From my experience. When it's afresh cigar Tony's answer is correct box codes are mostly just numbers. When it comes to aged ones box codes do matter as people tend to notice that certain box codes are smoking better, have more consistency among the cigars The problem is then you have to look mostly to the secondary markets to find a particular box code as most retailers would already be sold out of that inventory.
> 
> Just as a side note. I saw that you liked an aged stick that you smoked recently. I also noticed that you buy a few at a time vs a box. 2019 and 2020 have been really good years for Cubans. So my advice is if the budget allows buy some singles of your favorites and put them to age for a few years ( what you will buy now will probably be 19 or 20 releases) you will be rewarded when you smoke them later
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is absolutely right. :vs_cool:


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I dont overthink codes and don't necessarily chase codes however if I can choose a specific box code and if it available I will get the mother factory for a specific marca. El laguito Cohibas for example if available and I can choose I will choose that code. Like others have said it does not guarantee anything but it _may_ increase your chance for a better quality product, so why not?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I could tell you some respectable codes from 2014. I only bought cigars with a few years on them from a “good crop year” a year or two earlier than the roll. 
Present codes mean nothing because the stick hasn’t had a handful of years to rest. No idea how it will smoke when it’s ready, making it a total crap shoot.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Rondo said:


> I could tell you some respectable codes from 2014. I only bought cigars with a few years on them from a "good crop year" a year or two earlier than the roll.
> Present codes mean nothing because the stick hasn't had a handful of years to rest. No idea how it will smoke when it's ready, making it a total crap shoot.


You are correct 2014 was an amazing year for Cuban cigars One of the best in the past 10 years. I know people who have been smoking and aging cigars for a very long time and they are saying 19 and 20 have very similar characteristics of 2014 tobacco. So many are betting these will be great once they age At the same time 15-18 were really sub par both on quality of the construction and aging potential

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CgarDann said:


> You are correct 2014 was an amazing year for Cuban cigars One of the best in the past 10 years. I know people who have been smoking and aging cigars for a very long time and they are saying 19 and 20 have very similar characteristics of 2014 tobacco. So many are betting these will be great once they age At the same time 15-18 were really sub par both on quality of the construction and aging potential
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me personally 2013 was a stellar year.
I must rethink my position.
After reading your conclusions.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I can’t remem having a ‘13. I stopped buying anything younger than the 14’s. 
11 was a fine year at the El Laguito factory, IMO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> I can’t remem having a ‘13. I stopped buying anything younger than the 14’s.
> 11 was a fine year at the El Laguito factory, IMO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

These are yet another example IMHO!
The dark wrappers are well rolled.
Well aged tobaccos burn with a black ash.
They all have the Cuban Dimple and draw perfectly.
The lighter colored wrappers are just regular Partagas Shorts.
Same year and code like twin sisters born on the same day.
With two totally different personalities.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

OK Tony, I’ll ask
Cuban dimple?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> OK Tony, I’ll ask
> Cuban dimple?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHen you cut them and there is a little dimple or divit. Legend has It that it shows how well they were bunched and rolled


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

protekk said:


> WHen you cut them and there is a little dimple or divit. Legend has It that it shows how well they were bunched and rolled


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AT least thats what I think he is referring to Lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> OK Tony, I’ll ask
> Cuban dimple?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you clip the end there is a piece of the leaf.
That gets rolled into the head.
There are videos on it on you tube.
Do a search for Cuban rollers i lost the link.
It is like the triple cap only the Cubans do it.
Most Cuban Cigars don't have it any more.
Usually the expensive cigars rolled by the best rollers.
So this also debunks the urban myth about the least experienced rollers.
Rolling the smaller cigars. IMHO.
Anyways after the cap is clipped there resides.
A perfect dimple as the rolled up piece that comes out.
Kept the opening intact.
Peace Bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

protekk said:


> AT least thats what I think he is referring to Lol


Exactly well said!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When you clip the end there is a piece of the leaf.
> That gets rolled into the head.
> There are videos on it on you tube.
> Do a search for Cuban rollers i lost the link.
> ...


Thanks Tony I’ve noticed it but never knew it had a name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thanks Tony I’ve noticed it but never knew it had a name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> OK Tony, I’ll ask
> Cuban dimple?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

